# Are used items popular in Spain?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm leaning towards selling most of my stuff before moving to Spain because of the hassle of lugging everything around since I'll probably do short-term lets until I find the right place. Also the cost of shipping is really high for the stuff I want to bring. So what I'll probably do is sell most of my stuff here and then buy when I get to Spain. 

Selling and buying used items is quite popular here in second-hand stores and online with Kijiji. Of course there are many things I don't buy second hand, like electronics, beds and underwear.  But I've bought loads of really nice, gently used furniture, clothing, exercise equipment, kitchen appliances... Well, you name it, you can find really good stuff for a really good price.

My question is if buying and selling used items is popular in Spain. If it is popular, then I can easily replace my stuff. If it isn't popular, I may have to rethink my packing plans. Does anyone have any input on this question?


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dont know about mainland Spain but in Gran Canaria they are becoming very popular to buy anything from beds to fridges xx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ANNIE100 said:


> Dont know about mainland Spain but in Gran Canaria they are becoming very popular to buy anything from beds to fridges xx


Hi Annie. Perhaps if it isn't popular now it will become more popular because of the economic problems? It's really fun getting second-hand stuff because it's like a treasure hunt. Typically you can find some really unique items, so you can put together a unique home and wardrobe. The idea is that you don't have the cookie-cutter stuff that's in every store. So shopping becomes not only cheap but adventurous. I'm sounding so very female.  So are you shopping in those stores where you live?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have quite a few second hand furniture shops, and charity shops-selling good used clothes in our town Javea.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

fergie said:


> We have quite a few second hand furniture shops, and charity shops-selling good used clothes in our town Javea.


Hi Fergie. I looked up Javea (also known as Xabia, right?). What a beautiful town. 

We have charity shops also selling used items, but they're not doing so well anymore because big companies are taking over, like Value Village and Talize. I find some really good stuff there. Some of the second-hand shops are quite high end and are consignment shops, meaning you give your stuff to the store and they will take a percentage of the sale. Here's one of the local second-hand "boutiques" that I like going to: Twice Is Nice & Twice The Man Clothing & Selectables - Consignment ,Women's ,Mens, Children's & Infants' Retail - Waterloo, Ontario


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

It isn't popular up north.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I find the second hand market here to be rather expensive at times. Depends what you are after I guess but I'm yet to find what I'm after or more precise a fair used price for it.
Sometimes you are better off buying new.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Over fifteen years ago the Salvation Army had a charity shop in Tenerife sold mainly clothes bedding etc. First second hand shop I noticed in Gran Canaria was round six years ago and sold very old antique type goods at antique prices way over priced for the condition then last three years four second hand shops have sprung up and really really cheap in fact a lot cheaper than the charity shops in the UK. Really feel it is because of the need really. Have to admit I really love charity shops - always love a good rummage xx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pazcat, yes, sometimes it's overpriced and that's why it's big business now, because they know how to market and price items properly. But it's really big business now, and of course greed has set in, so the prices have gone up. So now sometimes you are better off buying new, especially now that items are being made for peanuts offshore so items are so cheap.

Annie, we had charity shops here for a really long time - places for poor people that didn't have very nice stuff. I've seen nice second-hand stores in Ontario for about 30 years now, but they really got popular about 15-20 years ago. One company called Value Village marketed itself as it charity in a sneaky way, when in fact it was just donating some money to charity, like many other companies donate to charity. Here's their website if you're interested: Value Village Thrift Stores | Good Deeds. Great Deals. So they have basically squeezed out many charity stores like the Salvation Army. 

Online community buying and selling is huge where I live through Kijiji. You can buy and sell anything there practically. I even sold my car on there! Here's Kijiji in Toronto, in case you're interested: Kijiji Toronto (GTA) Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Toronto (GTA), Ontario


Then there are "garage sales" held from spring to fall, which is individuals, apartment buildings and neighbourhoods selling things on their front lawn/garage. 

A lot of Americans do Kijiji and second-hand stores and garage sales too. 

Are there any online used item sites like Kijiji in Spain? Do people do garage sales there?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

None of this is popular around where I live. No garage sales. No flee markets. Very few second hand shops. There are a few online sites but I don't know how popular they are or how their prices are. Have a look at segundamano.es and milanuncios.com.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Fact is that as long as there are expats around, the possibility of a charity shop is greater. 

In Spain, the culture of second hand is not liked at all. Never did and I could say, never will be. People look at me in horror if I tell them I have bought something second hand. IT does no matter what it is. It is used and people don't like used things. I am talking Spanish people, obviously. 

The only time in my life I've seen a charity shop in Spain was precisely last year, around this area and it didn't say 'Tienda de Caridad', but 'Charity Shop', which says it all. 

What I do know, however, is that there is a company that goes to your house to collect unwanted furniture/whatever for FREE and they take it to a warehouse, where 'poor' people or gipsies go and buy stuff from. It has been always like that. That's the only second hand thing that I know, but then again, I am from the north, hardly any expats communities, so there are not 'Charity Shops'. 

The company I talk about is called 'Traperos de Emaús'. Somos - Fundación Traperos de Emaús Navarra ............... I don't know if they have 'warehouses' all over the country.

Only last week I saw something advertised in my local Facebook page and bought it, I was soooo happy, I always wanted something like that and I found it!! When I told my next door neighbours, they looked at me funny, lol! 

Honestly, I think what people uses more here is www.milanuncios.com or segundamano.es as they deliver to your door or you go and collect it and no-one finds out! 

I think here in Spain, going into a second hand shop is like going to a sex shop... lol! People look around first before going in...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lolito, would Rastro Reto be something like a second hand shop? I have never been in.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaniards don't usually part with things. They get handed down through the family so second-hand shops are a rarity. The places where you find them are expat areas. There is a Brit-shop in a town near us that also does some s/h sales, and occasionally there is a boot-sale but otherwise...

w.r.t. electronic/electrical goods, bear in mind that electrical standards on this side of the pond are different from the USA dominated 110v 60Hz, so unless you have something that is dual voltage (220/110) or are prepared to be messing around with transformers, it is rarely worth bringing such items.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

To find out how popular a single item may be, just leave beside the basura or rubbish bins... The phrase "Gone in 60 Seconds" comes to mind! 
Where I live we dont have any second hand shops; there is a dedicated area just outside the village where the locals can abandon old used furniture, its completely open to the elements, and so not very good in the autumn and winter, but last summer when one of my housepack of dogs completely destoyed the seat squab cushion of a half way decent recliner, it did supply a source of repair material... About once every two months someone from the council visits the site and burns off anything combustible.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> There is a Brit-shop in a town near us that also does some s/h sales, and occasionally there is a boot-sale but otherwise...



There is a sector of Brit run shops/markets up in Benidorm, quite nice to browse but these are more antiques than anything and you can bet the people there have Antiques Roadshow on loop at home. You can pick up some nice stuff but not for a bargain that's for sure.

The other thing you have to think about though is everything is cheaper in North America to begin with. New prices are often secondhand prices in the EU.
Personally I'd recommending bringing all computers, laptops, tablets, camera's etc over with you and just pay for a new EU cord.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> There is a sector of Brit run shops/markets up in Benidorm, quite nice to browse but these are more antiques than anything and you can bet the people there have Antiques Roadshow on loop at home. You can pick up some nice stuff but not for a bargain that's for sure.
> 
> The other thing you have to think about though is everything is cheaper in North America to begin with. New prices are often secondhand prices in the EU.
> Personally I'd recommending bringing all computers, laptops, tablets, camera's etc over with you and just pay for a new EU cord.


THAT IS BAD ADVICE!!! Check the item's power input.

It is not a question of a new power lead if the item concerned is not dual voltage. Plug a 110v item into 220v mains and you have fried everything to a frazzle.

In addition, if you buy something in the US/Canada or elsewhere with the thought that it is cheaper then bring it to Spain, what if you need to have something done under the guarantee? Go figure (to use a transatlantic expression)

As for antiques - depends on what you class as antiques - stuff from the 50s?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> THAT IS BAD ADVICE!!! Check the item's power input.
> 
> It is not a question of a new power lead if the item concerned is not dual voltage. Plug a 110v item into 220v mains and you have fried everything to a frazzle.
> 
> ...


any reasonably recent computer/laptop/camera _will _be dual voltage though, surely?

when my husband was alive & travelling to the US we bought _all _of that kind of stuff there


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> Personally I'd recommending bringing all computers, laptops, tablets, camera's etc over with you and just pay for a new EU cord.





> THAT IS BAD ADVICE!!! Check the item's power input.


Up to a point I would agree with Baldilocks, but of _the specific items quoted_ all are by their very nature low voltage devices powered by AC adaptors or 'bricks'. 
It's the adaptors one need to be wary of, but virtually all such adaptors are dual standard these days and of the few that are not, replacement adaptors are readily available and at a fraction of the cost of a replacement computer, laptop, tablet or camera...
The thing I would be more concerned about is whether EU country Customs and Excise would consider these items to be new or second hand... keep the receipts!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, check the power input, I should of said that but it may of been bad advice 20 years ago but these days nearly everything is built to an international standard.
Most laptops, PC,etc.. have a variable voltage rating from 100v to 240v, even my ancient gateway ordered from the states runs fine.
True, just check on the back of your equipment first if some of it is old but by and large you should be right and even then a voltage converter is no less hassle than using a double adapter in the wall socket or a 5 plug board. 
Also may tablets, phones and cameras are charged by USB cable now.

It's certainly a better and cheaper option than selling your existing electronics at a loss in a cheaper market and then re buying them again in a more expensive one.
Guarantee would most likely only be needed if you were importing something new, it certainly doesn't exist in the secondhand market.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We have always taken advantage of our visits with family in the States to buy up electronic items. They are so much cheaper there! Over the years we have brought back cameras, hand held game consoles (Gameboy/PSP), telephones, iPods, Kindles, laptops, netbooks, tablets... Everything we have bought has had dual voltage so it's just been a matter of getting a plug adaptor. Ok, I think we had to buy a 220V charger for the Gameboys, but it still came out to be so much cheaper than buying the consoles here. 

It's true that you run the risk of something breaking and not being able to use the warranty. But the normal warranty here is only for 3 months so as long as what you bring back lasts 3 months you've doing as well as what you'd get here. We always try everything out to make sure we didn't get a lemon before getting on the plane back to Spain. We've never had a problem once here, so for me it's worth the risk.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> But the normal warranty here is only for 3 months so as long as what you bring back lasts 3 months you've doing as well as what you'd get here.


That's all part of the consumer / manufacturer competition! It's called 'Built in Obsolescence' Apple, Samsung and Hewlett Packard are past masters at this game!

Introducing a bit of (related) thread drift..

My old boss used to have an old imported from the US, Volkswagen Camper, with prescribed maintenance periods built into the ignition and fuel injection computers. When a preprogrammed maintenance mileage came up, a warning light came on on the instrument panel and if the computer wasn't reset by a VW approved maintenance depot ie., a VW garage, 100 miles later everything just stopped... no ignition, no fuel injection, NO GO! 

Call it coincidence if you like, but my old all singing, all dancing, top of the range Citroen XM decided to suddenly stop when the odometer reached exactly 250,100 miles... Citroen's answer? 
"Yes Sir, they do that... you need a new computer" (800 pounds stg...)
"Can you not just reset the existing one?"
"No Sir, cant be done..."


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If only there were car boot sales here. I've tried to get Spanish folk interested and they do think it's a great concept - we all have stuff to get rid of and we all love a bargain - but nobody wants to get things going. I still have loads of things to get rid of if I ever sell my house but the prospect of having a sale here fills me with apprehension; I'd rather go somewhere neutral.

In general I find people selling secondhand things here expect almost the same amount as they paid new. Try and sell yourself, though, and people make derisory offers. Maybe that's why asking prices are high!

I've sold things here on eBay and milanuncios but you do get a lot of time wasters. I would only bring here from afar what was of sentimental value or irreplaceable since the cost to transport things is high.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Got to agree with Madliz.. anyone moving here permanently from anywhere needs to consider seriously having a major major cull of what can best be described as 'stuff.' 
Both Solwriter and I are on our second marriages and are best described as magpies... Before we came out here we had just such a cull, getting rid of mountains of accumulated 'stuff.' I lost count of the number of boxes of books and other stuff that we donated to our local library and Charity shops and yet here we are seven years on and we still have boxes of stuff which we considered too important to leave behind, boxes which have remained untouched and unpacked. 
Our second bedroom is essentially now a junk room and we have two huge storage boxes up on the sun roof / patio which haven't been opened in years. We could fill a maxi-skip with this 'stuff' and if and when the time comes to return to the UK all of it will have to 'go' along with a load of other 'stuff' acquired since we moved here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> Got to agree with Madliz.. anyone moving here permanently from anywhere needs to consider seriously having a major major cull of what can best be described as 'stuff.'
> Both Solwriter and I are on our second marriages and are best described as magpies... Before we came out here we had just such a cull, getting rid of mountains of accumulated 'stuff.' I lost count of the number of boxes of books and other stuff that we donated to our local library and Charity shops and yet here we are seven years on and we still have boxes of stuff which we considered too important to leave behind, boxes which have remained untouched and unpacked.
> Our second bedroom is essentially now a junk room and we have two huge storage boxes up on the sun roof / patio which haven't been opened in years. We could fill a maxi-skip with this 'stuff' and if and when the time comes to return to the UK all of it will have to 'go' along with a load of other 'stuff' acquired since we moved here.


Second marriages? Consider yourself lucky, I am on my fourth plus my m-i-l lives with us. There is some really what I consider cr*ppy items of furniture that simply* had *to be shipped all the way, first from Colombia to the US then from the US to Spain (I managed to avoid it going via UK). Some of the items needed refurbishment - like 12 dining chairs at €80 each (to refurbish) and now there is a huge former wardrobe that houses a load of Limoges china that is never used which will cost in excess of €500 to repair/refurbish/eradicated woodworm. Since they are here anyway, I don't begrudge the money to refurbish them since it provides work for a few really skilled people.

I had a couple of nice display/china cabinets/bookcases (perfect condition) that we decided would not come to Spain that would have sufficed for all the china and it cost us over £150 to get the council to take away and dump (for the reasons of "decluttering" in the flat we had). Since being here we have bought bookcases(!) and shelves.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

When we sold the house in December we had a massive cull of furniture, and have put into storage the bare bones of what we need. I did re home dining tables and chairs, sofas, glass bedroom furniture. The main reason being that we do not know what type/size house we will have and we did not want to pay for storage and transporting of stuff to then get rid of in Spain.

I think our storage mainly contains our beds/mattresses and boxes of personal stuff, even that we culled.opcorn:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> When we sold the house in December we had a massive cull of furniture, and have put into storage the bare bones of what we need. I did re home dining tables and chairs, sofas, glass bedroom furniture. The main reason being that we do not know what type/size house we will have and we did not want to pay for storage and transporting of stuff to then get rid of in Spain.
> 
> I think our storage mainly contains our beds/mattresses and boxes of personal stuff, even that we culled.opcorn:


"beds/*mattresses*"???? you mean you are bringing all your old bedbugs? It may turn your stomach but no matter how clean you are, your mattresses will have a living population all feasting on your discarded skin cells. If your mattresses are more than a few months old, they will already be wearing out, (springs sagging, wadding compressed/breaking up, etc.)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys are so awesome in being so very helpful. Thank you! I love your moving stories.

Regarding shipping electronics and electrical items, I asked about that in another thread, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/338001-electrical-technology-question-canada-spain.html. People were very kind in explaining it all. This is my biggest concern, because electronics is my weak spot and where I spend the most money. 

So it seems the general consensus is that garage sales and second-hand stores aren't the in thing in Spain. 

However, I took a peak at the links Kalohi gave on http://www.segundamano.es/ and http://www.milanuncios.com/. This is exactly the same set-up that I use on Kijiji. It seems the same as here, that this is popular in some towns, but not others. For example, both those websites are pretty popular in Malaga Capital, which is one of the cities I'm seriously considering moving to. It's not by any means as popular as here, but it's still got quite a lot of life in it. 

So if not second-hand, then rebuying new is the other option. Here you can find most items online. So your answers beg the question, are there websites with new items where I can look at prices? The three categories that interest me the most are clothing, household and electronics. 

I hope I'm not asking you guys for too much.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

amazon.es is a good starting point. It may not be the best option but should give you a rough guide as to what prices for new items are.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> amazon.es is a good starting point. It may not be the best option but should give you a rough guide as to what prices for new items are.


Thank you very much, Pazcat. I'm on there now. This might seem like a silly question, but I don't understand the commas and periods in the euro figures. For example, how many euros is 56.24 euros? And how many euros is 139,99?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, I just saw they're talking about pounds when they use the periods. So my question is only about the commas for euros.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm talking to myself here in Canada while everyone is sleeping in Spain! 

I found the answer: A comma is used in Euro currency, like a period is used in Canadian and American currency. 

So 64,00 euros is 64 euros. (Correct me, please, if I'm wrong.)


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> I'm talking to myself here in Canada while everyone is sleeping in Spain!
> 
> I found the answer: A comma is used in Euro currency, like a period is used in Canadian and American currency.
> 
> So 64,00 euros is 64 euros. (Correct me, please, if I'm wrong.)


yes that is correct, many countries especially in Europe do this, but no one in Spain would find it strange if you were to use decimal points when writing down numbers tbh.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

> allheart... The three categories that interest me the most are clothing, household and electronics.


A few more suggestions... and since it's 0230 here in Granada I'm shutting down for the night!

for everyday clothing... ............. kiabi.es
for electronics and computing... pccomponentes.es
and hifi audio................ ............mediamarkt.es
for domestic and household..... carrefour.es


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> A few more suggestions... and since it's 0230 here in Granada I'm shutting down for the night!
> 
> for everyday clothing... ............. kiabi.es
> for electronics and computing... pccomponentes.es
> ...


I'm sorry but I have to disagree about Kiabi. Their prices are cheaper than almost anyplace else - but you get what you pay for. In my opinion their clothes are of very poor quality. But of course it's always good to compare. There are lots of everyday clothing stores that have an online presence that you can check out: for example C&A, H&M, Zara... And then there are catalog/online stores like La Redoute and Venca, which always seem to have sales of some kind.

I use Amazon.es all the time to buy all sorts of things. Amazon itself is great but the problem is with the delivery companies (there are plenty of posts about that). And I frequently look at the prices for electronics at Mediamarkt and Carrefour. Again, the problem is with the delivery companies so I tend to check out prices online and then go to the store to make the purchase or to pick up the item.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Once here, you don't necessarily have to buy on-line. Carrefour and Auchan are like Walmart only better quality and, generally, a better clientèle - they also do clothes and computers. In most towns you will find stores that sell computers etc. This isn't the days of the far North with trappers and trading posts and the RCMP keeping an eye on law and order.

In some places you will find the likes of Primark that sells clothes at reasonable prices and moderate quality.

What it boils down to is bring treasured stuff and the building blocks of memories, favourite clothes (but bear in mind the different climate) the mix and match stuff especially. Some books (the good stuff) unless you read in Spanish although, depending on where you are, you may find foreign language bookshops.

Most places, even the small villages have a weekly market which, in addition to selling fruit and veg usually have a few clothing stalls.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree about Kiabi. Their prices are cheaper than almost anyplace else - but you get what you pay for. In my opinion their clothes are of very poor quality. But of course it's always good to compare. There are lots of everyday clothing stores that have an online presence that you can check out: for example C&A, H&M, Zara... And then there are catalog/online stores like La Redoute and Venca, which always seem to have sales of some kind.


The clothes I've bought at Kiabi have held up quite well. I find it's not the same for the clothes I buy at Zara. Lately, all my Zara purchases have ripped or broken quite quickly!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*kalohi...*

One can only speak as one finds; regarding kiabi, I have not experienced any problems at all with quality or longevity but I tend to be very 'light' on clothing. *Baldilocks* makes reference to Primark; I would pu Kiabi and Primark at roughly the same level regarding quality, again I have had no problems with quality or longevity. 
As for the delivery companies, we used to have problems with MRW who appear to be amazon's (.es or co.uk) and Lidl's first choice. I found out which was the last receiving depot from their main distribution centre, in my case at Loja, and paid them a visit and explained the exact location of my property. It's not as if we are in the back of beyond... since then all deliveries have been very prompt and we normally their first stop on any delivery schedule from that office.
No problems at all with DHL or UPS or SEUR. Biggest problems I have experienced have been when products are dispatched via the UK Royal Mail and the delays (or in some cases, non-deliveries) encountered can always be traced to the UK end rather than Correos...
As I said I can only speak as I find.
Regarding Mediamarkt, I find them to be on a par with the UK's PC world, interested only in sales. The staff generally have little or no idea about the product... But *allheart* just asked for a general guide as to prices... and thats what I provided, from my experiences...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> *kalohi...*
> 
> One can only speak as one finds; regarding kiabi, I have not experienced any problems at all with quality or longevity but I tend to be very 'light' on clothing. *Baldilocks* makes reference to Primark; I would pu Kiabi and Primark at roughly the same level regarding quality, again I have had no problems with quality or longevity.
> As for the delivery companies, we used to have problems with MRW who appear to be amazon's (.es or co.uk) and Lidl's first choice. I found out which was the last receiving depot from their main distribution centre, in my case at Loja, and paid them a visit and explained the exact location of my property. It's not as if we are in the back of beyond... since then all deliveries have been very prompt and we normally their first stop on any delivery schedule from that office.
> ...


I agree with all the foregoing - The worst deliveries have been where USPS has been involved with their "priority" service taking six to eight weeks from Chicago and New York areas. MRW has, for us, always been excellent, SEUR sometimes arrives at about 5-5.30 pm when they are doing the collecting round. UPS why anyone would want to send anything breakable with a company whose name is pronounced Ooops! beats me.

UK Royal Mail have had some problems, as far as I am aware, with industrial action in a few parts which has resulted in delays and a number of areas are currently affected by the weather and its consequences.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A lot depends on what you buy.

Walmart was mentioned with regard to quality. The crappy sweats (tops and bottoms) are better then what Carrefour sells and for less money. Plus they routinely have higher grade stuff on sale that costs many times more in Europe.

Levi's 501s start at not much less then €100 in Europe. Not the high end versions that Levi's makes but the main stream model.

Like wise sneakers if you know where to shop tend to be much cheaper in Canada.

Obviously if you don't buy much of this stuff it doesn't matter.

Not mentioned but sizes vary. The shops tend to carry what is average for the local population. The further you are from average the more this becomes a problem.

Mediaworld in all of Europe is close to Future Shop in Canada. Or maybe a large Best Buy.

Personally there is very little that a person can't buy. Plus these days even if you want very unusual between the internet and cheap EU flights you'll find almost anything.

BTW the RCMP still keeps an eye on law and order. Likely reading this very message -)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

NickZ said:


> BTW the RCMP still keeps an eye on law and order. Likely reading this very message -)


When I was much younger than today (early 50s) there used to be a programme on the radio called "The Mounties" and I can still remember (part of ) the signature tune: "See the Mounties, riding through the Rocky Mountains,
See their horses, brown and black and bay..."​Don't remember any more.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> "beds/*mattresses*"???? you mean you are bringing all your old bedbugs? It may turn your stomach but no matter how clean you are, your mattresses will have a living population all feasting on your discarded skin cells. If your mattresses are more than a few months old, they will already be wearing out, (springs sagging, wadding compressed/breaking up, etc.)


What nonsense, our memory foam mattress is still as good as new after nearly 20 years! We bought it with us because it was hard to find king-size length here (this was before the arrival of Ikea). 

You are thinking of mites, not bed bugs, which aren't a problem unless you are allergic to them. Bugs bite you, because they live on blood!

The Difference Between Dust Mites and Bed Bugs


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys are a wealth of information! I'm checking out the links you're giving as well as bearing in mind your commentaries. I'm just drooling over all this stuff and it's making my toes curl! :thumb:

Thanks for explaining the commas in numbers. I see that commas are used like periods and periods are used like commas. So $1,000 Canadian is 1.000 euros, and $10.20 Canadian is 10,20 euros (of course the amounts don't translate, but this is just to explain the commas and periods). That's going to take a while to get used to.

Some of you have talking about the importance of purging. I have a 1,000 square foot, two-bedroom apartment that's completely furnished. I have a double wardrobe jam-packed with clothing. Just moving a little 5 x 7 x 8 U-Haul box to Malaga would cost $5,000 Canadian (7.500 euros). That does not include the cost of packing, or the cost of getting my stuff to the U-Haul box, or the cost of getting my stuff from the box in Malaga to my apartment, or the cost of damaged goods. Also, that doesn't include the time and energy spent in moving all this stuff.

So I'm almost positive that I will be selling almost all my stuff here, then using that money in Spain to buy new for most things. I'll downsize in Spain, which will save me money in setting up in Spain. I'll buy some second-hand on the online sites given. I'll take some of my electronics (the smaller stuff), some sentimental stuff and just some clothes. You get one suitcase included in your flight, the second is $100, and each additional suitcase is $225. 

Thanks for your advice in all this. I'd really appreciate if you have more comments and links to buying in Spain. The more I know before I go, the smoother my move will be. I promise to pay it forward on the forum when I move to Spain. 

Re the RCMP, this brings to mind one of my favourite Monty Python skits, "I'm a lumberjack:"


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*allheart... *

Or, on trying to deal with the Customer Services help desks in Spain.... 


sorry gotta do this... 


and you started it...!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> The clothes I've bought at Kiabi have held up quite well. I find it's not the same for the clothes I buy at Zara. Lately, all my Zara purchases have ripped or broken quite quickly!


Maybe I've just had bad luck with what I've gotten at Kiabi. We've had broken zippers, split seams, excessive shrinking...and I'm not tough on my clothes either. I guess I'll have to try them again. I posted a link to Zara because I know it's quite popular, but personally I've never been a fan of their stuff.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

The debate on what the best deals are rage on where I live too. So I'm in my own element in this discussion. I think the old adage is probably similar there - you get what you pay for.

I'm looking at my stuff and my heart is bleeding to let go. It's incredible how much energy stuff holds! Everything I have is perfectly picked out. But on looking at the websites you guys gave, I have hope that I will find the perfect items in Spain too. There are two items that are hands down better in Spain - footwear and purses. Wow! I'm totally willing to let go of most of my purse and footwear collection for a Spanish upgrade.  I've saved all your shopping links in my favourites folder to help me dream and let go of my stuff here. 

Whitenoiz, that's one of my Monty Python faves. LMAO! How appropriate in the context of this thread. But of course even before I start complaining in Spain about the crappy customer service, I have to get to Spain, which brings to mind another classic Monty Python sketch...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh_shsRfXqk


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

I've read this posting with interest as getting rid of stuff in Spain has been a bit of problem for us. Our best solution has been to take it and place it near a rubbish bin early in the day after the bin has been emptied. Good quality low value stuff, (just not to our taste as our flat came fully furnished with no options), goes in about 20 minutes, even frying pans. 
Buying second hand is difficult because the Spanish tend to buy once and then pass things down their extensive family before moving things outside. Objects also go to their holiday homes where style does not seem to matter.

A word of caution about footwear. Spanish shops cater for Spanish feet not my ladies UK size 71/2 or Continental 41s. If you are reasonably tall you may have the same issue. Obviously trousers, skirts and sleeve lengths bring the same issues. 

With regard to purses there are some lovely ones out there but they seem to last no longer than cheapo imports. Indeed my 120 euro leather bag from El Corte Ingles lasted less time than my normal not quite market level £20 ones. Very disappointing as I'd bought a similar bag in France at much less money which is still doing well 20 years later. 

Rental flats in my area of Murcia nearly always come fully furnished but are much smaller than you are used to. 720 sq ft would be large for a 2bed. Homes do not need to be huge as the Spanish spend a lot more time outside than in, just going there to sleep, wash and watch TV if the weather is decent. All flats will have terraces or balconies though for chilling out on.

Hope I've not just pointed out the blXXding obvious.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ccm47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read this posting with interest as getting rid of stuff in Spain has been a bit of problem for us. Our best solution has been to take it and place it near a rubbish bin early in the day after the bin has been emptied. Good quality low value stuff, (just not to our taste as our flat came fully furnished with no options), goes in about 20 minutes, even frying pans.
> Buying second hand is difficult because the Spanish tend to buy once and then pass things down their extensive family before moving things outside. Objects also go to their holiday homes where style does not seem to matter.
> ...


Hi CCM. No, not bl**ding obvious to me at all.  You make excellent points. Thank you so much for your time and effort.

Fabulous point about the footwear. I'm half Swede and half Spaniard, but my build is Swedish with size 11 feet! So I'm definitely bringing my fave footwear now that you mention this.

With regards to purses, I'm so very picky and have the best for me. So as much as I have intentions of being really strong and brave by leaving them behind in Canada, I know myself and there will be some that I just can't let go of, so they'll come with me. Regarding looking online, I know you can't tell the quality of an item since you can't touch it or feel it. So your point is well taken.

I looked back at the apartment listings, and see what you mean. They're positively tiny. My 1000 square-foot apartment (100 square metres) with my 8 x 16 foot balcony I see is a rarity there. This is yet another reason to leave my furniture behind, because it's really big and won't fit a lot of these apartments.

I'm in training for a job right now based in Australia, and if I pass the training I'll be able to work for them in Spain. It will be done by the Internet, which means my job will be completely portable on my laptop. So I won't be tied down to any one place. I always, always, always look at an apartment and scope out the neighbourhood before moving. I can't imagine doing any differently in Spain. So because I may have a portable job and because I don't know where I want to live until I get there, leaving my stuff behind looks like the best option - even if it is more expensive. What I see as comforts and beautiful stuff here will become a burden in finding the right place to live in Spain, and therefore not comforts in Spain. Does that make sense?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad you appreciated yesterday's thoughts.
Sounds like you'll have my idea of a dream job once you've completed your training. I used to spend up to 5 hours a day commuting because my skillset was either useless or gold dust, depending on the job market. Commuting was OK if going by train but I hated having long drives as I regarded these as a total waste of my time. Tele working was only possible some of the time.

Personally I'd decide how much space I needed inside and out and only then look at the number of bedrooms the landlord was talking about. We always seem to need a fair bit of actual living space, so whilst 2 or 3 beds have been sufficient, we've had 4 bed houses with one of the bedrooms being a dedicated study for 2.

With regard to buying used items there is a shop to the North of Vera that we've been to a couple of times, clearly expat owned. It's called The Pink House of Treasures. I googled it this morning to find they do not have a web site but there is a brief summary of their activities i.e. tea room providing home made English style cakes with tea or coffee, and vegetarian lunches; miscellaneous goods: mugs, china, horse drawn carriages, furniture both new and old, RHD cars and a picture gallery: postcards to oil paintings. Most astonishing for me was the vast range of new prints there by a UK, Kent artist a large one of which (apple blossom and oast houses) I'd had on my walls for years but had been forced to throw out when moving house because of sun fade. Now I have 2 smaller versions to remind me of the county I grew up in   If you find yourself in Almeria I think you'd enjoy the visit.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ccm47 said:


> Glad you appreciated yesterday's thoughts.
> Sounds like you'll have my idea of a dream job once you've completed your training. I used to spend up to 5 hours a day commuting because my skillset was either useless or gold dust, depending on the job market. Commuting was OK if going by train but I hated having long drives as I regarded these as a total waste of my time. Tele working was only possible some of the time.
> 
> Personally I'd decide how much space I needed inside and out and only then look at the number of bedrooms the landlord was talking about. We always seem to need a fair bit of actual living space, so whilst 2 or 3 beds have been sufficient, we've had 4 bed houses with one of the bedrooms being a dedicated study for 2.
> ...


Hi CCM. I have a very limited skillset too. All I know how to do is medical transcription, which is a very specialized niche skill. I'm very limited especially because I can only do this work in English. I'm also limited because most good companies will only allow you to work within the country the work is in. So I really, really hope this job with Australia works out. I can't get a place in Spain without a job, so this job is a crucial piece in my move. 

I see commuting as a waste of time too - and a waste of money. So I feel fortunate to have this opportunity. Many moons ago when I started this job, there was no Internet, so this is just pure luck that this is now able to be done on the Internet at home.

I like a large living space, especially because I work at home, but I know I may have to compromise on that. I make a rather average income, so I don't want to over-extend my budget and have to spend all my money on rent. This is how I have always set up my home. 

The Pink House of Treasures? What a beautiful name. It sounds like a little oasis. 

I just looked up Almeria, and it certainly does look enticing. That's the thing about going to Spain, that I know so little of Spain. The same way I can't be sure of buying a good purse online, I can't be sure of renting a good apartment online. You can't use your five senses on the Internet - vision of the area is severely limited, there are no sounds of the area, there are no tastes of the food, there are no smells of the air, and there is no touch of the environment around you. So I really can't start truly dreaming about finding a place until I get to Spain. Even regarding a city... Inasmuch as I've never fallen in love with a small town in Canada, perhaps I will fall in love with a small town in Spain. 

Thank you again for your kind guidance and information.


----------

